# Tax Stamp Arrived!



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

After exactly 6 months stamps came in for sbr and silencer. 

Still playing around with setup but heres a pic.

Bottom Gun in Pic - Noveske N4 .300 Blackout with 8" barrel. 

Top Gun in Pic- Noveske N6 .308 14.5" barrel

Both Gieselle triggers. Enjoyed the Aimpoint sight on the .308 for a couple of years but went with Eotech for the .300 and love it especially with the NV.

Silencer is the AAC 762 SDN 6. Love the ability to use for both, of course I doubt the .308 is quiet at all

Thought I would share


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome......you do it through a trust?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Jealous. I need to get my paperwork going.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Waiting on mine. About two weeks in and it already sucks. Nice rigs


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking rigs, Congrats !


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Awesome......you do it through a trust?


Correct, used Walker Rice & Wisdom in Houston. I put it off for months cause I didn't know what I didn't know. They made it extremely easy and trust was in my hand in less than two weeks maybe sooner.


----------



## 598TransAm (Mar 12, 2012)

Man very nice...


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I have a man crush on your weapons.
:an5: kisssm: :brew2: :brew2: :cheers:


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Deeply green jealous here...still waiting for YHM to make mine!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I need to get the hell out of CA so I can get a suppressor...looks good.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

You need to get the hell out of CA just because its CA.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

If you shoot 308 subs suppressed they are pretty quiet, I've shot them under the house. Hard to compare what they sound like but I don't have to wear hearing protection...:wink: They might not cycle but the the suppressor creates some back pressure so they might. I haven't shot them in an AR. Shooting super sonic rounds through a suppressor makes them sound like a 22. All you really hear is the sonic crack of the bullet. If you are close enough, there's a good chance you'll hear the bullet impact if the target is hard enough. Pigs for example have a nice 'thud' sound...

I'll tell you this; the more you shoot suppressed, you'll not want to shoot without them. Congrats, have fun and good luck. Cans are addictive.


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

'Merica!


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

****** that suppressed sbr is pretty


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Those look pretty sweet. Still waiting on my tax stamps to arrive as well. I've got pretty much the same setup as your SBR except on Spike's lower and .300 BLackout. I also ran a 15" troy Battlerail to conceal the suppressor. Can't wait for the BATF to send me my ****e!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Here's a teaser for ya. Some stamp pron:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

GWalk, What was the cost for the law firm to do the trust?


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

Law Dog said:


> GWalk, What was the cost for the law firm to do the trust?


Replied to your pm. I paid a couple hundred bucks, maybe 250, but that was January of 2012. Im sure they cost more now like everything else


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

GWalk, I paid about the same with the same folks in January of this year. It took them a whole week to get everything done. Still waiting for BATFE........


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Good looking guns man! You'll love that 300blk!! I have a couple extra boxes of ammo if you need some. If you shoot subs with it you'll need to have the suppressor on it for it to cycle. Just FYI, with the AR platform you'll get a lot more gas with the suppressor and make sure to clean your bcg and buffer tube you'll get a lot more build up! It's well worth it though!!! I very rarely shoot without a suppressor these day.


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

Griffin said:


> Good looking guns man! You'll love that 300blk!! I have a couple extra boxes of ammo if you need some. If you shoot subs with it you'll need to have the suppressor on it for it to cycle. Just FYI, with the AR platform you'll get a lot more gas with the suppressor and make sure to clean your bcg and buffer tube you'll get a lot more build up! It's well worth it though!!! I very rarely shoot without a suppressor these day.


The tough thing I am finding is balancing power with trying to be quiet. I started with 220 grains but after my first pig hunt, I realized I needed around 147 grain. The butcher actually called me and asked "what were you throwing at him", it took 16 rounds to take down a 300# boar and butcher said he found 14 rounds that barely broke the skin and did not penetrate.

I havent tried 110's yet, just have one box and cant find anymore. How heavy is everyone else using?


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

I shoot 220 subs 110 supersonics. If you are shooting subsonics going to a light bullet won't help the issue is that you have to keep the the velocity under 1050. I would suggest keeping a mag of supersonics on you if you are going to drop the big pigs (just a though)


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*I'm jealous !*

I waiting for my stamp ! Should be back in September for my Remington 700 308 !

Waiting makes me want to buy another !! :work::work:


----------



## broberts001 (Oct 29, 2011)

I submitted mine in early May ... feels like the days just crawl by. I used a Trust for mine, as I want to be able to pass them over to my children easier.

-Bryan


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

I just mailed mine off today. SRT build me a Ruger 77/44, with a Douglas match barrell chambered in .44 Special. It might be wishful thinking but I hope to have it before years end.

http://www.srtarms.com/7744.htm


----------



## patrickjames (Jun 1, 2010)

Good looking guns and accessories !!!!!!


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Called on mine yesterday. They (ATF) says around 45 days, submitted my papers in Jan.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Griffin said:


> I shoot 220 subs 110 supersonics. If you are shooting subsonics going to a light bullet won't help the issue is that you have to keep the the velocity under 1050. I would suggest keeping a mag of supersonics on you if you are going to drop the big pigs (just a though)


Same here on the 300 loads. I just picked up a Sig 716 and fired it yesterday. When I fire the subsonic 308's with the can it sure is quiet. Too bad I have to cycle the charging handle manually, the 300 blackout cycles fine suppressed.


----------

